# Cysts/Bumps?



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey, 
My 1 year old vizsla (Ritz) just got her 3 year rabies and another 1 year booster type shot on May 30th. I've now noticed two "cyst" type bumps on her, one on her rib cage that is pretty small and one on her back leg that is quite larger. She doesn't mind me touching them or pressing them (but i dont know if she would care if i did anything to her). I dont' know where they gave her shots, but do you all know if it is normal to still be raised this long after a shot or if vizslas are prone to cysts? 

I know, i know, i need to probably take her into the vet, but i didn't want to if this is pretty normal after shots...


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would try calling the vet, maybe it's just a routine reaction to a shot and they can tell you over the phone.


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, i haven't been on in a while. I called the vet and they told me to wait 4 weeks to see if the bump goes away because bumps after vaccines are common but go away within 4 weeks. 

So four weeks later i take her back to the vet because she now has three bumps, not just 2 anymore, and the hair is starting to thin on the bump. Vet suggested she had mange or mites at first, but tested her for them and its not any skin disease or parasite. Vet realized she has a rash all in her ears and her belly, which is very new (i didn't notice it the day before) and thinks shes allergic to something in our grass that shes rolling in. So shes on steroids for allergies and rash is gone but bumps are still there. They are going to have to biopsy them i guess next time i take her in (medicine has 6 more days i think and then i bring her back when medicine is gone). 

I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Hello,

My 4 month old puppy also is allergic so something in the grass. My vet sees a lot of Vizslas and he said it is very common, b/c of the so little hair they have. We just gave her 25 mg of an antihistamine 3x a day and it works well until it was gone. Lucy also had a bump on her underside. We were told to wait, unless it got bigger. The vet said people jump to remove them, but they normally go away on their own. He said wait about a month or two, as long as it does not get bigger. 

Hope this helps!

Amanda


----------



## Ed. (Oct 3, 2008)

Pimples are common on Vizslas. When the pollen count is high, Kaiser often gets the odd pimple here and there, but once, what we thought was a pimple, was actually a common tick, which needed to be removed with special tweezers. As for the pimples, they disappear on their own, eventually.


----------

